
Anonymous Analytics: Hubaboa International is a "pump and dump scheme" - look_lookatme
http://anonanalytics.com/pdf/Huabao.pdf
======
noname123
See Citron Research (<http://citronresearch.com/>) and Muddy Waters Research
(<http://www.muddywatersresearch.com/>).

There's a whole cottage industry of research companies trying to expose frauds
in Chinese companies, not always necessarily altruistically (usually a huge
short position is accumulated prior to the publishing of their public report).

Interesting to see Anonymous get into the game, wonder what they gonna fund
with their profit.

~~~
look_lookatme
Is it possible companies like these or established funds are supplying the
Anonymous movement with material support in order to feed off the somewhat
outsized publicity Anon gets when they release something like this?

~~~
TDL
If you are referring to the research firms (Muddy Waters & Citron) they are
already well established in the investment community and probably would no
benefit that much from teaming up with people w/in Anon. Citron has been
around for almost a decade now (formerly stocklemon.com.)

It's always possible that some small or mid-sized fund could be involved.

------
mahmud
Really good stuff. Can't believe they managed to take a picture of the
company's hidden facility in Botswana.

Anon Analytics has potential. Interesting to see bonafide accountants calling
themselves "Anon" (the whole thing is dripping with hints of IT competence as
well :-)

~~~
molsongolden
I just read the report and agree that it was pretty thoroughly researched. I
enjoyed reading about the acquisition strategy she used to cover up prior
fraud. That said, some parts leave me feeling like something is off or maybe
the report could have been more professional.

I wish they would just come out and say everything, full disclosure, instead
of saying "well we found this but we don't even want to talk about it so we
will let management comment".

I also would like to believe that the picture from Botswana is real but it
would be just as easy for them to photoshop a picture as it was for management
to do.

An "anonymous" short seller could very easily fabricate an entire report,
photoshopping pictures and making up numbers then profit from the knee jerk
reaction of the market before the report has be debunked.

edit: I also enjoyed the goldman "clients are muppets" reference in the
disclaimer.

~~~
unreal37
It's pretty clear the Botswana plant produces drugs but they didn't want to
detract from the professionalism in the rest of the report by saying that.
Their point is well made - the Chinese company has no business having a plant
there, in such a remote and hard to reach location.

~~~
celticninja
What drugs though? Illegal narcotics or faked pharmaceuticals.

------
jasonkolb
This is an interesting way to influence a stock for sure. No marketing here,
right? Just "Anonymous" striking again...

------
lini
<http://www.reuters.com/finance/stocks/chart?symbol=0336.HK>

They seem to be going down at the moment. It would be interesting to see
whether this report will actually have any impact on the stock.

~~~
molsongolden
Bloomberg cited the report as the reason for today's decline.

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-04-24/huabao-shares-
plung...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-04-24/huabao-shares-plunge-after-
short-seller-report-hong-kong-mover.html)

------
Revisor
I don't know this company but now I'm curious - what's in the facility in
Botswana?

------
sbarre
The last page is the best page

------
aspensmonster
Anon Analytics? You missed a perfect opportunity for:

Anonalytics

------
vaksel
wow that's a whole other level of fraud.

